# Nenthead Mines May 2009



## john (May 6, 2009)

I haven't put up a report for ages, so not before time:-

I made another visit to the lead mines at Nenthead with a few caving friends at the weekend. This time we tried to explore more of the less visited parts away from the main routes.

Walking up the hill we nipped into an adit we had passed many times, only to discover it was actually the tail race from a 50 foot diameter water wheel which used to be there. Stepping out into the bottom of the wheel pit was quite impressive. 





We carried on up the hill to Smallcleugh Mine. We had agreed not to take photographs this day and to concentrate on exploring, of course, individually we had all sneaked our cameras in inside our bags. I went off by myself along one passage and found an area which was taped off. I looked hard but all I could see was dried mud, so why the tape? Somebody was crawling along a low part of the passage to join me when suddenly, from the shadows cast by their light I saw an amazing sight, the hoof prints from the horses had been preserved for all these years in the dried mud, along with some footprints from small hobnail boots, presumably a child leading the horse. This was not easy to record on a photograph, but I was so glad I had brought my camera.





The next day we visited Brownley Hills Mine, the main purpose was to find the link to Nentsbury Haggs Mine which we had been through a few times, but on the last visit we couldn't find the start of the linking passage. The last time we made the through trip was around 8 years ago, and just before the exit at the side of the road there had been a roof fall. On that occasion we managed to dig through it, but we had since heared it was now blocked completely so having found the link passage we made a brief visit into the mine then returned to take a few pictures up on the Flats. 










A 10 second shot of Dennis breaking open a rock with a steel hammer.





Dennis examining an ore chute. 





On the way back, Paul wanted to go into Nentsbury Haggs to see the extent of the collapse for himself, he had taken his wet trousers off by then  but that didn't stop him. It is well and truly blocked now.  






While Paul was in there we explored the building next to it, Smurf had taken her trousers off by then as well. 






The next day we visited Rampgill Mine. This is not so extensive so was a good choice after the two previous days long tiring trips.

Edd.





John (another one, not me)





Then we made our way out, very happy after a great weekend.


----------



## BigLoada (May 6, 2009)

Nice shots of some good mines but whats the hammer for...are you a collector?...
You got some nice lighting in them shots. Is it that the gullyback crosscut where the hoofprints are?


----------



## Parkus. (May 6, 2009)

Just seen the report on 28dl from who I assume is your mate, and this is just as impressive.

Those hoof prints are amazing , I honestly can't believe that 
Well done!


----------



## john (May 7, 2009)

BigLoada said:


> Nice shots of some good mines but whats the hammer for...are you a collector?...
> You got some nice lighting in them shots. Is it that the gullyback crosscut where the hoofprints are?



I'm not a collector, but a couple of the others are. I don't know the name of the area where the footprints are, but I know where abouts in the mine they are and could find them again now.



Parkus. said:


> Just seen the report on 28dl from who I assume is your mate, and this is just as impressive.
> 
> Those hoof prints are amazing , I honestly can't believe that
> Well done!



Yes, that's me in the yellow suit. I stood and stared at the footprints for ages, it was a moment in time frozen forever, a real privilege to see.


----------



## BigLoada (May 7, 2009)

Cool John  What did you think of all the rubbish in Smallcleugh? I find it really depressing now as its getting worse. Its weird that Rampgill is really clear and Browbnley Hill too but Small cleugh is choked with rubbish, sardine tins bloody hammerdrill bits etc etc. Some of us are going to do another rubbish/graffiti clear up there later in the year if you happen to be in the area, would be glad of the help


----------



## Random (May 7, 2009)

You've got big cahunas going down old mineshafts-that must be well hard. How do you go about assessing whether it is safe?

I've been down Long Churn a couple of times, done the cheese press. Nothing like as cool as what you have been up to.


----------



## john (May 7, 2009)

Bigloada, I find the rubbish very annoying, I won't even leave rubbish in the most trashed buildings I have explored, it is the way I was brought up.

Random, I have been doing it a long time now and you get used to it, there are a few places we avoid, or at least avoid touching the walls or roof.....or sneezing


----------



## Foxylady (May 7, 2009)

Enjoyed seeing your tour, John. Very interesting...especially the hoofprints and wheel pit.
Excellent stuff!


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 8, 2009)

I did this mine for the first time on saturday gone, was a fantastic experence!


----------



## Mr Sam (Jun 8, 2009)

that shot of the sparks coming off the rock is great, ive got a few nice ones of me grinding and welding on long exposure


----------

